# looking for a mack midliner



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

looking for a mack midliner cf around 96-97 cab chassie or flat bed under cdl please


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

*mack midliner*

Don't know if you are still looking but I have a 1992 midliner with box and hoist single ax with extra hydraulics. you could run a spreader or something on the back. It has 140,000 actual miles is in excellent condition. has a 12foot box/straight six speed. 220hsp diesel.


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

*mack midliner*

best offer


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*midliner, mack*

e mail me any pic's you can get ...


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

*Midliner*

Yes:
I will take them thismorning. Do you have an e-mail address I can send them?
or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Ironforger (Jan 5, 2005)

*MACK MIDLINER? Good truck?*

Hey Guys,

I'm about to purchase a 1984 MACK MIDLINER MS200P 175 HP, Diesel, Automatic. I dont know anything about the midliners, are they well built? reliable? Solid? Any common problems? Easy to get parts for?

Truck has relatively low miles, less than 150,000. Overal the truck looks in great shape. I dont want to be stuck with something that has chronic problems or hard to find parts, ect.

How are the Macks?

Your opinion would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*mid-liner..*

if you can find one for a good price, in your area.... go for it... they are hard to find


----------



## Ironforger (Jan 5, 2005)

*yea but,*

HOw are they? Reliable? Easy to fix? I have heard that brake jobs are difficult and expensive, is this true? Are they good trucks?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i just saw one on ebay in comm section they look pretty good


----------

